# 2000 Frontier - Air Conditioning not turning on?



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a 2000 4 Cyl, 2WD, King Cab Frontier with 60,000 miles.

I've been having a sporatic problem with the AC turning on. The system blows cold "when" it turns on, but recently, the compressor doesn't engage when I push the AC button and turn on the fan. The light on the AC Button turns on (blue), but the compressor doesn't engage. I wait a while and then it system activates.

I put a gauge on the system and it appears to be full of Freon.

Any assistance would be appreciated!


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

kkspeed said:


> I have a 2000 4 Cyl, 2WD, King Cab Frontier with 60,000 miles.
> 
> I've been having a sporatic problem with the AC turning on. The system blows cold "when" it turns on, but recently, the compressor doesn't engage when I push the AC button and turn on the fan. The light on the AC Button turns on (blue), but the compressor doesn't engage. I wait a while and then it system activates.
> 
> ...


Check for loose or dirty connections on your compressor. Make sure the engine ground strap is tight. Check that the a/c relay is plugged in all the way. You may have a lazy relay. Try using one from another circuit, and see if it doesn't improve.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Post both your low and high pressures at about 1500 rpm. And you don't have freon, you have R134a refrigerant in your 2000 (freon was a DuPont trade name for their R-12 refrigerant, dichlorodifluoromethane).


----------



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for the help! I will look into it tomorrow and get back to you.


----------

